# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  New Lab::Deca 300

## Playboy305

Has anyone ever seen these products? They come from a new lab in Spain called Iberobolics . A partner of mine says they're good.They have a web site even printed on the bottle. Here are some pics of their DECA 300

----------


## juicy_brucy

Looks like another UGL. Could be decent. who knows. 
I certainly can not tell you anything about it. 
hey big p what is up?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

bro you need to edit the first pic.its against the rules to post pics with web or email adress.

----------


## ajfina

yes 'ive seen it bro and works , do a search here and u will find athers inerobolics products posted by me 
is real

----------


## Playboy305

If i broke some kind of rules with the pics,I apologize. I'm kind of new to posting pics and all that. Anyone else seen these??

----------


## ajfina

brooo no one here seeeeen this except for me !!!WOW ajfina IS THE MAN  :LOL:  (i'm not trying to be smart) but is the true , just use it is good 
they have fina 100, bold 200, cyp enant,primo,masteron , and more so far they are good 
is that the only thing r u going to use?
btw i'm from the same place u r
I WAS KIDDING WHEN I SAY NO ONE HERE HAVE SEEN IT

----------


## Playboy305

yea thats all I plan to use , since the last time i took 8 shots of Deca Durabolin Organon USA I gained 15 lbs solid and kept it. I'll be taking some creatine and gainer shakes as well, but other than that I dont think I need anything else as the last time I didn't even take any pct or anything and I kept gaining size up till now.

----------


## ajfina

u'll need test bro , 90% of the time u do a cycle test have to be added to it, next time u do a deca "cycle" only, do u a favor and get ur test levels check after u done with it
do some research about it b4 doing it again

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> If i broke some kind of rules with the pics,I apologize. I'm kind of new to posting pics and all that. Anyone else seen these??


thats ok bro you just need to erase the link from the first pic.if some mode see´s that you can get buned.you just have to edit the pic use the paint photoshop or something like that.
take care

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

On the label they mention two times Benzyl Alcohol. I think the second one should be Benzyl Benzoate. But as rule of the tumb the ratio is 1:3. and in that case they could lower the Ba content to 3% wich will make a less painfull injection.

----------


## francis_god

The Iberobolics website look very strange to me......

----------

